# safety issue?



## c_warmath (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello, I recently heard from a rep at glorycycles, from glorycycles.com that the Easton seat post, EC90 with 25mm setback hasn’t met with some European regulation or guidelines and is now being discontinued. I have one of these posts and love it as it also gets me in the proper position for my bike. I was looking to get another one for my new bike and was wondering if anybody knows anything about this. Should I be concerned with the current post I have now?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I have absolutely no clue, but it's true, it's been canned. No setback EC90 posts, I'm sure they're working on one though. 

As for concern, I would say, don't worry.


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi c warmath, 

The standard you're referring to is called the CEN, which is a new set of regulations for products to be sold in Europe. Therefore almost all cycling manufacturers are revising existing designs or introducing new product to meet this standard. It's not that the old product is unreliable (most of our internal tests go far beyond the CEN test standards) but simply that the new standard requires a different test protocol. 

There are A LOT of products out in the market that would not pass the latest CEN standard, but that does not mean that they're putting you at risk. 

Easton


----------

